# What Happened to Polk?



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Shortly after the closing of Aristo-craft in Dec. 2013 there were several e-mails sent out regarding the reopening of new outlets to handle their product lines. There was one e-mail operation called Polk's GenerationNeXt.com that was supposed to be up and running in Jan. that would handle the Crest line. Several searches have turned up nothing. Have they disappeared from the scene entirely??


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The spelling for Polk's web site used in your search effort was the reason you could not find anything (one too many "n").

Polk's GeneratioNeXT headed by Scott Polk, formerly of Arsito Craft, can be found at the URLs shown below. it appears Scott's marketing focus is for those that participate in social media.

Polk's GeneratioNeXT Web page having no interaction:
http://polksgenerationext.com/

Polk's GeneratioNeXT is on Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/polksgenerationext
(This Facebook site is in Ireland - Facebook IP address: 31.13.70.65)
http://geoip.flagfox.net/?ip=31.13.70.65&host=www.facebook.com

Polk's GeneratioNeXT is on Twitter
https://twitter.com/GeneratioNeXt14

LinkedIn Web site for Scott Polk & Polk's GeneratioNeXT 
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-polk/7/32b/852


A more conventional business to place an order for Polk's GeneratioNeX track is shown below.

Polk's GeneratioNeXt products are carried by RLD Hobbies
http://rldhobbies.com/polksgenerationext.aspx


For Crest Products, see below.

Navin (former Arsito-Craft Customer Service Representative) has established a business to handle the Crest products, particularly the Revolution Train Engineer.
http://crest-electronics.net/

-Ted


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

So Facebook are based in Ireland too are they? Tax evasion just like Google.
That new name Scott came up with is going to cause confusion regarding spelling on a regular basis. Maybe he should have named the new company ACME (Aristo Craft Model Engineering). Only joking! 

Andrew


----------



## NYNH/Hartford (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the info that you furnished Ted: The spelling was a cut and paste from one of the e-mails Scott Polk sent before closing the operation. It's too bad that Scot Polk has seen fit to cater to the social media crowd. Before he left the scene he had said that he was establishing the web site that is now inactive, and would use it to continue selling Aristo products. The e-mails he sent out said that there were several containers on the way. Perhaps there is still hope that he will begin using that site if the containers arrive. The link to RDL Hobbies is active and they have several items that seem to be left from the old Polk inventory but nothing new. 

As far as Navin and Crest goes, Norton Security has flagged those pages and a security risk and possible identity theft exists. They also say that the site owner is not listed as an active organization. I hope this might just be a start up problem and can be straightened out.

I hope that there is going to be some improvement as time goes by. I have two locos that I am going to install the Revolution RC in and I will probably need some kind of help from Navin once I begin. In addition I have a supply of Aristo Aluminum track and will need more so I am again hoping that the sources have not vanished. 

In any event I am happy to have found myLargescale--there seems to be a wealth of info that I can tap into.
Bob


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Bob
I visit Crest daily. I run Norton and have had no problems with their site.
I have not heard of anyone else having problems with the Crest web site.
I have had a problem like you describe before with other sites, but clearing out old files (and cookies sometimes) and restarting my browser has taken care of the problem.
I use both Firefox and IE and have no problems with Crest.
Tom

I have the Norton Toolbar installed and it reports the Crest site as safe.
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

grsman:

Just tried Crest again using i.e. Norton caution is no longer appearing. Shows Green. I use i.e. and google. Lot of problems with google--Time for a change. Thanks.--
Bob


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually the items we list under Polk's GerneratioNeXt are the New items they just received. They only received some SS track.


----------



## Cmorais (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, GeneratioNext site is finally up and running.

Quite a lot of aluminum, brass and SS track, but only a few switches. Other scattered bits and pieces.

The site layout seems reasonable in terms of design and operation.

Tried to order some aluminum track for the grandsons layout, but for now only shipping for US and Canada. . Hope this will change soon.

José Morais
Manager of the Lapa Furada RR


----------

